# BDO rejected appeal



## zxcvbnm (19 Nov 2019)

So the panel with AIB rejected my appeal.

I have to say I am really surprised.

Among a variety of arguments,new info I gave to the panel as part of my appeal is that it resulted in my insolvency.
I thought that alone would be an open and shut case for at least some additional compensation. I cannot understand how the panel think that people who entered insolvency are no worse off than those who did not. For starters, I cannot get a mortgage for a number of years as a result meaning paying out rent in all that time.

Also I had another property that was not directly overcharged - but with 110% certainty was lost due to domino effect of overcharging of the 2 others. I genuinely felt my argument was rock solid. To back up my claim, I even used the banks own figures for all the surplus funds I would have had, had the overcharging not occurred.

I am genuinely very surprised, particularly when I see that 55% of cases in front of panel are successful.


----------

